

Google Launches Library For iPhone Application Development - vikrantsharma1
http://www.betadaily.com/2008/03/29/google-launches-library-for-iphone-application-development/

======
waleedka
Anyone working on iPhone apps? Do you think it'll be the next gold rush?

